# left crest placement



## joe468 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi I am doing my first order for left crest logos on both polos and tees.I am doing large and xl.Do I use the same placement for the two or is the placement different between those.I thought I heard or read somewhere that you dont have to worry on adult tees till you get to 2xl.If it is different can you please let me know the difference.Thanks


----------



## DaytonDesign (Jan 4, 2011)

I usually put the "pocket shot" dead center down from the seam of the collar. You shouldn't have to worry about shifting the design or the shirts because your only doing a couple sizes. If u were printing S-XXXL you would need to shift shirts on your shirt board.


----------



## joe468 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok now you gave me a new thing to learn LOL... Pocket shot?


----------



## DaytonDesign (Jan 4, 2011)

The print placement on the left Brest where a pocket would be is sometimes referred to as a "pocket shot"


----------



## moneyink (Nov 30, 2011)

I usually line the logo up so if you drew an imaginary line, the middle of the logo would line up where the collar and the shoulder meet and the top of the logo is even with the middle of the sleeve of the shirt.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm in agreement with the collar seam being the horizontal ref, although I cheat and just do 3 1/2" to 4" from center, depending on if the design is narrow or wide.

I think vertical placement is the part you have to think about-- in the middle of the sleeve is a little higher than I put most of them, but it all really comes down to what "looks right". 

I think it really helps to have another person, (or if you work alone, a mirror, or mannequin torso, perhaps) to actually see what the shirt will look like *on* someone. Sometimes it's quite a bit different from what you assume, holding the shirt up by the shoulders.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I place my front left chest 3 inches down from the collar for the top of the image and I place 4 inches from center for the center of the design.


----------



## Blacksheepdesign (Apr 6, 2012)

GraphcGuy, is this a standard for most of your crest.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes it is. I'll adjust the position a little sometimes depending on the size of the image though.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

a standard in my shop is 3 fingers down from the collar and 3 fingers left of center....I print one shirt and put it on a torso to see if it looks correct....most of the time it looks correct with 3 down and 3 left.....very rarley (depending on the image size) do I move the image......on sizes bigger than XL , I reposition to what looks right.

Inked


----------



## HaveAShirtMade (Oct 25, 2012)

I am new to DTG printing and have just started working in a tshirt shop. I love it BUT am having all sorts of issues with crest placement. The owner says there are really no measurements but then keeps getting complaints. This thread has been so helpful. I have a technical mind and want to have reference points. Now having neck seam meets the shoulder is good.

With xl, 2xl and 3xl do you always have the neck be the reference point? Do you ever increase the size of the logo for the plus sizes? It just looks off to me when I do a plus size shirt and there is a ton of material left on the left of the logo.

I tried to explain to someone that if they wear oversized shirt the crest will not be right on their body but it is right on the shirt. Do you ever take into account asking if someone wears their clothes oversized ?


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I treat it like screen printing. Once I have the image size and placement set that's what i go with for all the shirts. If you start adjusting for every different shirt size your time and profits go out the door. If a customer wants these adjusted for each there is an up-charge. Time is money in this business.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Put in the correct location there should no need the adjust the print for sizes whether is screen printed or DTG. I set 3 to 4 fingers down and 1-2 inches left of center of shirts.


----------

